# HGVC Marbrisa - new building 80



## SmithOp (Aug 28, 2019)

Enjoying a staycation at Marbrisa today and noticed a couple of things.

- The new Sheraton is open with a new restaurant, 7 Mile.  Enjoyed a few frosted barley brews and a brick oven pizza.  It overlooks the new pool with sunset view.  The pool is not as big as Marbrisa Cove pool but has a couple of slides and zero entry side. 15% discount for Marbrisa guests but no room charge, its a Marriott operation.

- Buildings 60/61 have 4 floors which deviates from the other Cove buildings which have only 3.

- There is a new building 80 in operation now, right at the highest point behind the Westin hotel in the Pointe (upper right).  I snooped around a little, it has underground parking and a walking path down to the Pointe pools and facilities.  Very nice ocean view from the top of the ridge.

- Still no building on pads 62/63/64 in the Cove, wonder why they built 80 before them?









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 28, 2019)

oops, meant to put this in HGVC, please move.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SteelerGal (Aug 28, 2019)

I love 61 top floor.  Stayed there last vacation.  Going this weekend.  Hopefully will get the in the 60s Building.


----------



## holdaer (Aug 29, 2019)

We were in building 68 in the Cove and absolutely loved that location.  On one day, we drove to the Pointe pool and did a wine glass painting activity. That pool is sooo quiet because there is no piped in music.  I guess I got used to the music and vibe at the Cove pool, that I would not like staying in the Pointe neighborhood.  Some people may enjoy sitting at the pool and reading a book, then the Pointe pool would be a good choice.  

Building 80 looks like a tough sell.  Other than views, it's location is not that appealing.


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 29, 2019)

Need any help putting towels on every pool chair at 6 Am?


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 29, 2019)

buzglyd said:


> Need any help putting towels on every pool chair at 6 Am?



Wasn’t busy at all, even at 5pm when all the families came streaming out of Legoland.  It could have been the scintillating tunes of the Johnson Brothers live from 4:30-6:00, Jonas Brothers they weren’t.

Costco had a 3 day LL hopper pass for $80, a bargain.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

